# New Mods... New Pics



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

*New Mods... New Pics (pics added pg3!)*

I didn't really intend to post these pics so they aren't anything fancy, just your typical phone snap shots...In the pics... ZZP down pipe wrapped in header wrap (which they call an O2 housing), ZZP mid pipe (cat free!) and finally the ZZP front mount intercooler kit.



































All questions and comments welcome.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

How much did you pay for intercooler, I am jealous!!!!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Thats a shiny new radiator you got there!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, nice, I'm jealous!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

so maybe I hit 210ft-lb in the ECU calcs on the new tune...  That is fun, gotta remove those limits and buy a clutch I guess :goodjob:


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats very nice i'm very very jealous... awesome sweet ness.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you planning on cutting out all of the plastic braces in front of the radiator? Also, tell us if there is an engine temperature difference. Most of the time you will get a slight increase in temp unless the core flows through really well. Also are there some pics of the intercooler piping under the hood? Is this a complete kit and has the blow off valve changed. I havent really looked under my hood much so I dont even know where the BOV is.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

now THIS looks exciting


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nicely done! I want one!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Are you planning on cutting out all of the plastic braces in front of the radiator? Also, tell us if there is an engine temperature difference. Most of the time you will get a slight increase in temp unless the core flows through really well. Also are there some pics of the intercooler piping under the hood? Is this a complete kit and has the blow off valve changed. I havent really looked under my hood much so I dont even know where the BOV is.


There is no BOV on the charge piping...

My intake temps are down ddrastically, apparently I get some more timing now 

Coolant temp is just as stable at 195F as it was before as well...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> How much did you pay for intercooler, I am jealous!!!!


I can't say, but ZZP is offering a $100 gift card to the first person to post a detailed write up with pics of the install. You'd need to contact Zoomer at ZZP for the details.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Are you planning on cutting out all of the plastic braces in front of the radiator? Also, tell us if there is an engine temperature difference. Most of the time you will get a slight increase in temp unless the core flows through really well. Also are there some pics of the intercooler piping under the hood? Is this a complete kit and has the blow off valve changed. I havent really looked under my hood much so I dont even know where the BOV is.


There isn't any cutting required on the radiator braces but there are a few air shrouds that need to be modified or removed. Engine temps are the same. It is a complete kit but the factory bov is part of the turbo's compressor housing so its not part of the piping. These are the only pics I took during the install.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, Ive had many Turbo cars and havent really looked under the hood to map things out on this car. I havent done anything except put gas in mine. It barely has 1,000 miles on it. Interestingly my coolant temp is already running at 219, and thats just after sitting and letting it warm up. I dont think Ive checked while I was driving it. But I dont recall ever seeing coolant temp that high. And this was when it had like 200 miles on it. 

I was curious to see if the pipes ran all the way to the intake manifold or not. And thats good that there isnt any bumper support cutting or anything drastic. I think if I install mine though, Ill get rid of all of that plastic bracing in front of the intercooler. It would look good with the whole bumper opening cut out.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Your coolant temps are completely normal. The 1.4 uses an electronically controlled thermostat, with the factory tune the engine runs pretty hot for better combustion and fuel efficiency. This kit replaces every bit of charge piping, from the compressor outlet to the throttle body.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Car should run between 215-225F... I run colder from the tune.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Your coolant temps are completely normal. The 1.4 uses an electronically controlled thermostat, with the factory tune the engine runs pretty hot for better combustion and fuel efficiency. This kit replaces every bit of charge piping, from the compressor outlet to the throttle body.



Thats what I was looking for, some upper intercooler pics to the throttle body.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Pics from engine bay, Skilz!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Pics from engine bay, Skilz!


My engine bay looks awful, and dusty, splattered with mud... Nothing special to see, the pipes follow the same route as the oem pipes except they are powder coated mandrel bent aluminum instead of plastic and rubber pipes with sharp narrow bends.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> My engine bay looks awful, and dusty, splattered with mud... Nothing special to see, the pipes follow the same route as the oem pipes except they are powder coated mandrel bent aluminum instead of plastic and rubber pipes with sharp narrow bends.


Show the engine pR0n! :1poke: :nicetopic:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I wanna see the piping haha  looks awesome though skills , nice work buddy


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

You guys owe me now lol!


























Enjoy the mud and dirt!


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

what noticeable changes do you have after putting the intercooler on? (less lag, more power?)

i'm completely new to FI vehicles haha


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Swampassjr said:


> what noticeable changes do you have after putting the intercooler on? (less lag, more power?)
> 
> i'm completely new to FI vehicles haha


 Definite increase in power. The throttle and turbo response is the same as it was before the FMIC.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Are they hard or soft pipes? Maybe you said it, sorry if you did
Looks pretty sharp !!


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

Very jealous! that intercooler is dirty bird!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70x7 said:


> Are they hard or soft pipes? Maybe you said it, sorry if you did
> Looks pretty sharp !!


They are hard pipes, mandrel bent aluminum powder coated wrinkle black.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks real nice! How does the downpipe feel? 

Have you had your tune reworked yet and any plans on a dyno?

CORRECTED, sorry.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

> How does the dp feel?


That's dirty...


Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow def didn't proof read!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Looks real nice! How does the downpipe feel?
> 
> Have you had your tune reworked yet and any plans on a dyno?
> 
> CORRECTED, sorry.


The downpipe feels great, the same goes for all the mods, no regrets.

No plans to dyno the car, I don't really care what numbers it puts down, its just a daily driver.

Logs were taken and sent to Vince after the FMIC was installed but he said it didn't need any updates.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Shame you cant see more of it through the front bar.

Seems like an easy install non the less.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> Shame you cant see more of it through the front bar.
> 
> Seems like an easy install non the less.


I've actually considered painting it black, I didn't buy the kit for looks....


----------

